# Who can provide me with great wholesale prices?



## bjorncoetsee (16/9/14)

Hi, id like to start a small business in bloemfontein
I want to order about 30 single evod starter kits
About 35 e-liquids
About 25 replacement coils
Who can help me with good prices?
Last time I ordered from a guy for about R109 for starter kits and R56 for rebottled hangsen
But not ordering from him again,as I had very much trouble for communicate with him.
I'm looking at about the same price range?


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/9/14)

Contact Mr @Cape vaping supplies they come in dual kits but buy a couple of pouches and split them.
He also has good eliquid called Zodiac at a very decent price.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/9/14)

Hi @bjorncoetsee , have you considered becoming a reseller for one of the existing retailers?


----------



## johan (17/9/14)

@Silver that was the 1'st suggestion he received, either on this or one of his other related threads a while ago. IMO by the time he made a decision what to do, there will be already 10 other vendors in his area.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------

